# ¿Qué tipo de proyecto tipo bricolage harías?



## Meta (Oct 8, 2015)

Hola:

Tengo ganas de hacer proyectos de bricolage como un niño  chico. Quiero saber como curiosidad qué tipos de proyectos con Arduino  harían y por qué.

En mi caso maquetas como estas:












Puerta Automática Casera





Teleférico, telesilla, ascensor, noria.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=51&v=i2ZsKSxDgqk

Puente elevadizo






Casa Domotica con Arduino, raspberry pi, plc ,server php, wifi





¿Tienes uno en mente?

Saludos.


----------

